# iCloud vs hubiC vs ?



## Chondes (8 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à l’achat d’un MacBook Pro, je souhaiterai savoir les avantages et inconvénients de iCloud par rapport à hubiC.

J’ai en plus du mac un iPhone et un iPad. 

J’utilise actuellement hubiC mais me pose la question de changer (notamment sur la vitesse de synchronisation)

Merci


----------



## Chondes (10 Avril 2018)

Personne pour me donner son avis personnel ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2018)

Je ne connais pas bien Hubic, et de tout de façon, je sait qu'aucun service ne sera jamais aussi bien intégré qu'iCloud. Même DropBox ne vas pas aussi loin sur Mac.

Tout ce que je sait, c'est Qu'Hubic est un système de sauvegarde comme tant d'autre et en plus, c'est OVH qui gère ça. Là, déja, je n'ai plus confiance.


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2018)

Je ne connais pas bien Hubic, et de tout de façon, je sait qu'aucun service ne sera jamais aussi bien intégré qu'iCloud. Même DropBox ne vas pas aussi loin sur Mac.

Tout ce que je sait, c'est Qu'Hubic est un système de sauvegarde comme tant d'autre et en plus, c'est OVH qui gère ça. Là, déja, je n'ai plus confiance.


----------



## Madame Mim (10 Avril 2018)

Chondes a dit:


> Personne pour me donner son avis personnel ?



Voici mon expérience personnelle, j’utilise quotidiennement iCloud pour la synchronisation entre tous mes appareils Apple et j'en suis très satisfaite. La synchronisation est immédiate mais en ce qui me concerne je n’utilise iCloud que pour Contacts, Calendriers, Rappel, Notes, Fichiers de toute sorte, certaines apps, enfin bref énormément de choses mais pas contre pas pour mes photos que je préfère garder en local.
Depuis qu'iCloud existe je n’ai jamais eu de problèmes ni rien perdu. Mais comme je suis prudente je fais régulièrement des sauvegardes de tout en local. Et bien sûr je ne garde aucunes informations confidentielles dans un cloud quel qu’il soit.


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2018)

Pour les photos, il me semble évident que d'autres services font mieux, notamment parce que l'iPhone a une capacité limitée alors que l'on fait souvent plein de photos durant sa vie que l'on n'a pas besoin d'avoir sur soi en permanence.


----------



## Chondes (10 Avril 2018)

Merci pour ce retour  donc
J’aurai intérêt à passer à iCloud pour la sauvegarde de mes dossiers ? Pour les photos j’utilise Google photo :-/

Par contre si mon mac me lache, j’aurai moyen de tout retrouver via iCloud Drive ? (Comme hubiC)


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2018)

L'avantage d'iCloud, c'est que tout est en ligne en plus d'être sur ton Mac. Donc, si un de tes ordi, iPhone ou autre crash ou est volé, tu peux tout récupérer sans même te poser de questions.


----------



## Chondes (10 Avril 2018)

Merci ... je payais 10 e sur hubiC pour 100 go ... iCloud sera un peu plus cher mais peut être plus pratique


----------



## pabar (12 Avril 2018)

Ce qui manque à iCloud c'est la possibilité de partager un répertoire avec une autre personne.  On ne peut que partager dès fichier via les apps d'Apple 
Sinon, c'est la meilleure solution.


----------



## Chondes (13 Avril 2018)

Il est très rare pour moi de partager un dossier complet (je le fais même jamais  ) donc ça ne devrait pas être un frein pour moi. J’ai acheté l’extension de stockage hier. Y a plus qu’à synchroniser mes 140 go de données


----------



## Bambouille (13 Avril 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Tout ce que je sait, c'est Qu'Hubic est un système de sauvegarde comme tant d'autre et en plus, c'est OVH qui gère ça. Là, déja, je n'ai plus confiance.


Tu peux nous en dire plus ?
J'ai 4 sites hébergés chez OVH depuis des années. Ils ont toute ma confiance !
Pour le reste, moi c'est tout en local. Clone sur 2 disques durs. iCloud me sert juste à localiser mon Mac.


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2018)

Quand j'ai besoin de partager un dossier, j'en fais un Zip avant. C'est plus simple pour tout le monde.


----------

